# So I think I want a Taylor ..... Oops I did it again :)



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Love my Yamaki, love my Gibby J-185. 

Just have this desire for a decent straight player with a cutaway and electronics. I'm thinking maybe a 414ce would work and be a nice size too.

Any thoughts?


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I was fortunate 2 years ago when i spent 2 hours with Ken Lauzon of Lauzon music in Ottawa trying each and ever Taylor and Martin in store. They have some serious guitars for some serious money and i started with the entry level up the most expensive models. Thats how you try guitars. It turns out i have very expensive taste and cant afford it.LOL


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I had a 214CE for a while and it was definitely a great feeling and sounding guitar. I'm not much of an acoustic player, but when I bought it, it won me over compared to Martins, Gibsons, etc. in it's price range and even slightly above. Never thought I'd be a Taylor guy, but there you have it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

do it.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Play them first. Those that like them, like them a lot. Others, like myself, are not impressed with them at all


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Budda said:


> do it.


Ditto


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Cosmo has a roomfull of Taylor’s and they are easy to get to all highway.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

I have a 414CE. Nice guitar. Worth $3500 or whatever they are new now, god no. I bought it for 1/4 of that when the dollar was at par.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I may only own a GS Mini, but I have tried others. I love the feel and playability of Taylors. I don't consider them bright, but chimey and I like that sound. I am fond of the XX2ce models


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

I have a 414ce and love it, bought it for $1500 in 2013, now It’s double . I did play a mini a few weeks ago I was quite impressed with the sound from such a small guitar.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

love my 416ce


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

814ce. Absolutely beautiful tone and craftsmenship.

Taylor tepresents a ´looking forward’ approach to acoustic guitar design. I like that in my acoustic.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Taylor 414ce vs Martin GPCPA4 ?


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

After trying both Martins and Taylors, i ca honestly say that the Taylor is so nice and clear for a picker, cuts right through. The Martin is more of a strummers guitar as it has a rich full bodied sound. Advantage to Taylor for its unique neck adjustment. Both are great guitars.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

mawmow said:


> Taylor 414ce vs Martin GPCPA4 ?


Taylor for its neck joint design, always.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Some great thoughts. Thanks.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

sometimes a different opinion can be helpful...
I have one of these and it really plays nice.
G.
000MC-15E+ – Sigma Guitars


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I have owned a few Taylors and never kept one -beautiful guitars however they do not speak to me.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I played a lot of them at Cosmo out of curiosity and because they have a room with nothing but Taylor guitars in it. They didn’t all have the bright sound that is often attributed to them and I could have probably found one that I would have liked. Also their general sound characteristics are just another series of tones that can be used for whatever works with it so I wouldn’t say no to one if I liked the guitar. However, I always default back to guitars that have Martin characteristics and even within that range my D18, HD35 and HD28 all sound very different from each other.

As always the answer is that you have to try a bunch of them. If I was looking for a Taylor I would take myself to some place like Cosmo that has a good acoustic room and a lot of different models to try.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Wardo said:


> As always the answer is that you have to try a bunch of them. If I was looking for a Taylor I would take myself to some place like Cosmo that has a good acoustic room and a lot of different models to try.


Words of excellent advice from a very wise man.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

My advice is to try it plugged in before you shell out your cash.
Then try other brands plugged in and compare.
Plug in a Tak just for shits and giggles.
They're known for having good electronics.
I absolutely LOVE my Taylor 814CE but it didn't come with the TES, it came with a Fishman Blender.
I strongly dislike the TES (both versions) and if I were going to buy a Taylor today I would get a non-electrified, non-cutaway version and put aftermarket electronics in it.
I know there are tons of people who like the TES.
I am not one of them.

Just something to consider while you're in still in the looking phase.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Wardo said:


> ... If I was looking for a Taylor I would take myself to some place like Cosmo that has a good acoustic room and a lot of different models to try.


Yes, but make sure you try it outside of the acoustic room before you buy - that is an AMAZING sounding room. No guitar ever sounds as good as it does in that room.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

greco said:


> Words of excellent advice from a very wise man.


I didn’t post that; it was Adcandor - he hijacked my account when he got his name changed.. lol


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

L&M has 12 months 0% interest on all Taylors above $1399...

0% Financing on Taylor Guitars - Long & McQuade Musical Instruments


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Robert1950 said:


> L&M has 12 months 0% interest on all Taylors above $1399...
> 
> 0% Financing on Taylor Guitars - Long & McQuade Musical Instruments


Was just going to post that. Seems like the Universe (or maybe Google Analytics) is looking out for you.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

If $3000 fell into my lap, I would get this one....


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

I own a Grand Symphony Taylor along with a J-45 and a couple of D sized Martins. I almost always reach for the Taylor before anything else, more so because I really like the size (and play-ability) compared to a dread. The J-45 is next in line when I'm looking for some variety. And when I say play-ability I'm not talking about set-up.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I wasn't a fan of them until Dad brought home his 315ce. It plays great, sounds great and the build quality is excellent.


----------



## Duffman (Oct 29, 2014)

I played all the lower priced Martins and Taylors all laminated but ended up withe a Taylor 314ce.
Because of the solid wood there is some care to be taken with humidity, not I am told is as important with laminates.
Depending on how and where you will use it, this may be a a factor.
The martins all sounded good but the Taylor just felt better.


----------



## Duffman (Oct 29, 2014)

Duffman said:


> I played all the lower priced Martins and Taylors all laminated but ended up withe a Taylor 314ce.
> Because of the solid wood there is some care to be taken with humidity, not I am told is as important with laminates.
> Depending on how and where you will use it, this may be a a factor.
> The martins all sounded good but the Taylor just felt better.


**Cosmo is a good choice as they have every model possible there on the wall.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Well, I'm off to look at a 2015 414ce tonight. Seller says it's rosewood back n' sides but I'm not sure they were doing any other than in ovenkal then. Guess I'll find out as I'm no expert. Primarily, I'm interested in the smaller size and the cutaway. Both my Yamaki Dred and my Gibson J-185 are full depth bodies and are not the most comfortable for playing standing up. It'll have to be a great guitar as my deal with myself is that the Gibby will have to be sold to make room .................... and it took me over 40 years to find her.

We''ll see what the day brings - it's always fun.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> We'll see what the day brings


Good Luck with it! 
Selling a guitar that took 40 years to find is going to be 'emotional' for sure.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

greco said:


> Good Luck with it!
> Selling a guitar that took 40 years to find is going to be 'emotional' for sure.


Too true. I doubt that the Taylor will sound anything as sweet or have as great a feel as the J-185 with its maple "mini-jumbo" body and shorter (24.75) scale neck. The J-185's are quite rate too - geeez I'm already talking myself out of it


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Don’t do it.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I have owned many a Taylor and never kept one long


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Wardo said:


> Don’t do it.


Well, I wouldn't sell it right away - there's has to be a period of grieving (and perhaps time for my Maggs to forget about the extra guitar)


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

allthumbs56 said:


> Well, I wouldn't sell it right away - there's has to be a period of grieving (and perhaps time for my Maggs to forget about the extra guitar)


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Pulled the trigger. I like it. Immaculate 2015 414ce. Brighter and less "balanced" than the other two but great upper fret access, amazing neck and a great all-around feel. Very comfy standing too. Will be a nice addition. Most importantly, Maggs likes all three 

Only drag is he didn't have the original case. We haggled enough that I'll look at ordering one from Taylor or maybe get a nice flight case - I like my guitars to be well protected.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> Most importantly, Maggs likes all three


I had a feeling the story would have this ending.

Win/Win!

Congrats and ENJOY!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

greco said:


> I had a feeling the story would have this ending.
> 
> Win/Win!
> 
> Congrats and ENJOY!


As long as I avoid looking at my bank balance, that is.

The other thing I've learned about successful relationships is the "proportional spending formula": Wife gets to spend 2.5 x (whatever you spent) + .25 (+ or - for gender equalization payment) on whatever she feels like. It's in the owner's manual. Which I didn't get with my first two marriages.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> It's in the owner's manual.


Who is the "owner's manual" written about? ...OR...Is this stated in the Taylor owners manual (clever folks if it is)?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

greco said:


> Who is the "owner's manual" written about? ...OR...Is this stated in the Taylor owners manual (clever folks if it is)?


It's the owners manual you get when you get married. Oh yeah, don't lose the receipt either or you can do a return or exchange


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

You can't go wrong with a Taylor .......... or a Gibson,... or Martin for that matter ..... or a Larrivee or a Collings.....................


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Place in Waterloo or thereabouts has Calton cases. I called them up about getting one with a Texas flag on it but they said nyet to that so that was that. Seem like nice cases though.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Wardo said:


> Place in Waterloo or thereabouts has Calton cases.


Was it Folkway Music you contacted? ...or Guitar Corner?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Folkway sounds familier I think it was them.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Wardo said:


> Place in Waterloo or thereabouts has Calton cases. I called them up about getting one with a Texas flag on it but they said nyet to that so that was that. Seem like nice cases though.


I ended up getting lucky on a Taylor case. I stopped at the local Long & Mcquade yesterday and the guy told me that they'd had a Taylor stolen off the hanger earlier in the year so they had a spare case. I got it, with all the case candy, for $100.

This guitar is going to see a lot of use and I think it's going to work out well. I play 60+ acoustic gigs a year and have always been concerned about something happening to my Yamaki (sentimental reasons) or my J-185 (not easy to replace). If, Gawd forbid, something happens to the Taylor it's not that hard to find another.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, I have a Sigma DR28V that is a mule. It’s a nice guitar but if something’s happens I’m not out too much on it.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

allthumbs56 said:


> ...Only drag is he didn't have the original case. We haggled enough that I'll look at ordering one from Taylor or maybe get a nice flight case - I like my guitars to be well protected.


Funny, I'm just the opposite. I always thought the Taylor case was on the bulky side so I ordered a Taylor gig bag from L&M. Not the shitty gig bag that comes with the 100 series but a nice thick robust bag. I haven't used the case since and I take her on a date at least once a week.


----------



## gitapik (Aug 5, 2016)

Robert1950 said:


> I may only own a GS Mini, but I have tried others. I love the feel and playability of Taylors. I don't consider them bright, but chimey and I like that sound. I am fond of the XX2ce models


Friend of mine let me play his Mini and I was so impressed, I bought one for myself.

Cool design and concept: everything is smaller than a standard acoustic except for the sound hole. That’s the same as a full size.

Lots of people knock Taylors for this reason or that. I’m not one of them. Consistent quality control. Really nice guitars.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

So far I'm liking it more each time I play it. Very practical for me too. Hopefully I can adjust the Expression System to my liking.


----------



## gitapik (Aug 5, 2016)

My tech said the expression system shines for solo and small ensemble work but loses it at higher volumes. Especially when you add drums. I’m into it so far for jazz standards and country.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Had my first gig with the new Taylor. Very bright in comparison to my J-185. Had to eq some bottom end and while it was quite acceptable I was sure missing the fullness of the Gibby. On the positive side it was very comfortable, the neck felt great and upper fret access was awesome. Really cut through too.


----------



## SteveS (Apr 25, 2006)

I've got a Martin HD28-V, a Collings CJ-SB, and an 814CE. They're all wonderful guitars but I generally reach for the Taylor. It fits me the best, is easy to play, and the tone is great. A teeny bit on the brighter side but that's ok too.

I have a Taylor 856CE 12 string as well and as nice as the other guitars are this one is a step above them all. It really is a thing of beauty. Every time I take it out of the case I have to just look at it for a minute. It sounds really nice as you would expect but it's a "looker" as well...


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

I know nothing about acoustic guitars but, I see this thread focuses on Taylor, Martin, with mention of, Gibson and Larivee. I notice that Yamaha is not mentioned. Is it not a contender in this field? I noticed that, in Toronto, the Twelfth Fret carries the brands under discussion here, while L&M also carry these as well as a lot of Yamaha’s. Where do they fit in?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

J-75 said:


> I know nothing about acoustic guitars but, I see this thread focuses on Taylor, Martin, with mention of, Gibson and Larivee. I notice that Yamaha is not mentioned. Is it not a contender in this field? I noticed that, in Toronto, the Twelfth Fret carries the brands under discussion here, while L&M also carry these as well as a lot of Yamaha’s. Where do they fit in?


Yamaha makes a fine guitar - they represent an excellent value but in all fairness a top-of-the-line Yamaha is about the same price as an entry-level Taylor/Gibson/Martin/Larivee. Not a level playing field.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Yes, no Yamaha (or Takamine or Epi), but also no Froggy Bottom, Ryan, SCGC or Lowden.

So this group is the solid middle ground of good acoustic guitars. You can't list everything.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> Yes, no Yamaha (or Takamine or Epi), but also no Froggy Bottom, Ryan, SCGC or Lowden.
> 
> So this group is the solid middle ground of good acoustic guitars. You can't list everything.


Yup, and I did say I was looking specifically at Taylor - not acoustics in general. In fairness my Gibson J-185 knocks the socks off the Taylor in pure tone - the Taylor just suits my gigging needs better. Interestingly enough (and this relates to the Yamaha question), if I could keep only one acoustic it would be my 70's Japanese Yamaki - it smokes them all, and I'd be lucky today to get a few hundred for it. Not that I would ever sell it - way too much history and sentimentality and perfect aging for that to happen.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

allthumbs56 said:


> Yup, and I did say I was looking specifically at Taylor - not acoustics in general. In fairness my Gibson J-185 knocks the socks off the Taylor in pure tone - the Taylor just suits my gigging needs better. Interestingly enough (and this relates to the Yamaha question), if I could keep only one acoustic it would be my 70's Japanese Yamaki - it smokes them all, and I'd be lucky today to get a few hundred for it. Not that I would ever sell it - way too much history and sentimentality and perfect aging for that to happen.


Same with me. My 70's Yamaki AY390S is still a standout guitar - that I'd be lucky to get $300 for. LOL The good news is I'm never tempted to sell it - and therefore no regrets.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> Same with me. My 70's Yamaki AY390S is still a standout guitar - that I'd be lucky to get $300 for. LOL The good news is I'm never tempted to sell it - and therefore no regrets.
> 
> View attachment 225168


Yup - wouldn't sell mine for the world. We've been through Hell and back together and she still gives back more than I could ever ask for. The Taylor is my workhorse and she's (the Yamaki) my passion


----------



## Duffman (Oct 29, 2014)

Hey, I just had my '71 FG180 Red Label setup and playable again, sounds great.


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

Picked up this GS mini yesterday, what a fun little guitar.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Vally said:


> Picked up this GS mini yesterday, what a fun little guitar.
> View attachment 226572


I've been lusting for a GS mini Koa. Is the tone good? I haven't had opportunity to play one yet.


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

The tone is awesome, hard to believe such sound from a small guitar


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Vally said:


> The tone is awesome, hard to believe such sound from a small guitar


Thanks for the info, but you realize you're not helping my resistance to that pesky G.A.S. any


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

Lincoln said:


> Thanks for the info, but you realize you're not helping my resistance to that pesky G.A.S. any


That’s what happened to me, once I played it I had to get one


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Already had Taylors 510, 512 and 516 (compares to Gibson SJ-100 I also owned). I stared at a 524ce for a while... finally chose a great 322 (mahogany top with australian Blackwood back and sides, no electronics). Blackwood attracted !!
Backed up in quality ? No ! The 300 series would just be "studio" in 500 series models in my opinion (e.g. satin finish and no bling-bling).

I am sound addicted, not Taylor addict, since I also own two Larrivées (L-03 koa and OM-09), a Martin 000-18 and two Gibsons (Ls).


----------



## arayadis (Sep 13, 2018)

Taylors are the best acoustic guitars I ever played.
Even the cheeper models sounding nice.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Well, did it again ! oops !
A quite rare Taylor 412 ce 2008 (with ES) Sitka/Ovangkol.
My fifth Taylor ! oops ! :-/
Have to give it a try with new strings. ;-)
Will have this early and long Winter to decide which beauties to let go next Spring... :-(

P.S. While I was in the store a guy was seriously trying an Academy model : sounded great for a "low budget" Taylor !


----------

